# Rescue Horse Conformation for English



## Gageholmes1 (Feb 14, 2013)

This little girl came to me about a year and a half ago. She is the first horse I've bought and trained myself! I'm guessing she is a quarter horse Morgan cross but that's just my guess and right now she is about 4 1/2-5 years old. She stands about 14.3 hands and I want to work into low level hunters and show jumping this year for 4h and other local shows. I am going to see a trainer soon but want to get some extra opinions on how she looks for this discipline. I'm definitely no conformation expert but I know some builds are better for this discipline than others and I would like to know where we stand  thanks everyone!


----------



## Gageholmes1 (Feb 14, 2013)

*Another pic*

Sorry it only let's me post one picture at a time!


----------



## Gageholmes1 (Feb 14, 2013)

*And another*

And another haha


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Do you have any photos like this of her with no tack? I ask because it looks to me like her back/croup connection is her weakest point. I speculate that without a saddle you'll find that her withers are placed pretty far back, into a straight back with a weak coupling/SI placement and steep croup. Pity, because I love the bone and build of her legs...the front ones especially. Nice and solid, as is typical of a morgan. Her shoulder doesn't look bad to me but I'm having a bit of a hard time seeing exactly how it lays with her mane and the tack in the way. Love her sweet expression and THICK mane.

I don't see why she couldn't do low level hunter, but I think her back/hind may inhibit her from doing anything too big and I don't think she'll be super scopey...but I'm more of a western rider so take that with a huge grain of salt. Make sure she learns to carry herself correctly to increase her longevity.

ETA- just saw the other two photos. The second one does NOTHING for her because she's standing under herself. Makes her shoulder look terrible, but I don't think it actually is.


----------



## Gageholmes1 (Feb 14, 2013)

*Last one!! Haha*

Here's the front


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

I'm bad at confo but she's adorable!


----------



## Gageholmes1 (Feb 14, 2013)

*Without tack*

I hesitated putting this one on because it is from summer, but here it is!


----------



## Aesthetic (Aug 7, 2012)

She's beautiful


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

hmmm. Actually in her summer photo her back looks just fine to me. Croup is still semi steep but other than that she looks good.

Its just that first photo that she looks funky in, so I think its more bad pictures than bad conformation. (trust me thats a good thing xD )


----------



## Gageholmes1 (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks everyone, and for the opinions Endiku, very helpful!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

I am not a conformation guru, but I just wanted to say this. I DO like the look of that stocky sure-footed intelligent pony there and I think you should immediately go out and find yourself a pack of hounds to follow.

If you are not in foxhunting country :-( but I am sure you will have a lot of fun together


----------



## Gageholmes1 (Feb 14, 2013)

I wish I loved in such a place! Northwestern Pennsylvania doesn't have much diversity sadly 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

there's a LOT to like about her. nice shoulder, good hock angles, straight legs. Honestly, this is a very nice mare, who has good conformation and has that "can do anything and will last a long time" look. you got really lucky!


----------



## bchappy (Jan 7, 2014)

I really like her, fully agree with tinylily. She got a clever look in her eye too, have fun with that 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I will critique her bronc halter. It suits her perfectly, nice shape, color compliments her, just enough bling without being garish.


----------



## Doodlesweaver (Dec 12, 2012)

Wow! You've got yourself an adorable, beautiful horse!


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

she is cute. i could see morgan x quarter. no huge glaring faults.


----------



## 3ringburner (Feb 8, 2014)

i like the summer pic the best! shes gorgeous!


----------

